# Fracture and Dislocation R 4th Carpometacarpal joint



## coderguy1939 (Jun 16, 2008)

This was described in the op report as an axial fracture and dislocation of the 4th CMC joint.  Op report states an open treatment of the R 4th CMC joint fracture and dislocation  with internal fixation was done.  I'd appreciate suggestions for CPT code. Thanks.


----------



## smcbroom (Jun 16, 2008)

how about 26685 or 26686?  Depending upon if it was complex, multiple or delayed reduction.


----------



## mbort (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with smcbroom


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 18, 2008)

26685 and 26686 is for dislocation only.  There is a fracture involved here as well.  The procedure on the op report reads "Open treatment of right fourth CMC joint fracture and dislocation with internal fixation"


----------



## mbort (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry--missread    So is it the Carpal or the Metacarpal that is fractured? The carpometacarpal is the joint in between that is dislocated, now we need to know specifically what is fractured.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 18, 2008)

A comminuted articular fracture of the base of fourth metacarpal.  Looks like this might be 26615.


----------



## mbort (Jun 18, 2008)

yes it does, and depending on the documentation you may be able to capture that dislocation too.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for you input.


----------

